

We Are Seeing the Effects of the Minimum Wage Rise in San Francisco - Thorondor
http://www.forbes.com/sites/timworstall/2015/07/07/we-are-seeing-the-effects-of-the-minimum-wage-rise-in-san-francisco/

======
blacksqr
The referenced article simply asserts that minimum wage increases lead to job
losses, but doesn't actually cite any evidence of it happening.

